# Sad plumbing



## plumberdave101 (Mar 23, 2014)

Here is a plumber bragging on what a great improvement he's made. SAD! I don't what else to say


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

another sale for home depot?


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Is that one of those valves that shutoff when they sense water in the pan ? 
Absolute garbage. 

I ran into one that was all brass, kinda shaped like a torpedo and was hard piped in with 3/4 at the bottom of the pan. Once it got wet you couldn't reset it either. It sort of makes sense if you live in a condo, but not being able to reset it is ludicrous.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

We're was that relief pipe going?? Out the roof??


----------



## bigjuplumbing (Jan 17, 2014)

I cant spell "plummer" but I r one lol


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nathan901 said:


> Is that one of those valves that shutoff when they sense water in the pan ?
> Absolute garbage.
> 
> I ran into one that was all brass, kinda shaped like a torpedo and was hard piped in with 3/4 at the bottom of the pan. Once it got wet you couldn't reset it either. It sort of makes sense if you live in a condo, but not being able to reset it is ludicrous.


I've cut these out several times. Ended up just direct piping the water heater. Not being able to reset the unit is indeed ludicrous.

David


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Another Whirlpool Energy Smart Water Heater bites the dust...:laughing:

What kind of plumber would install one of those?:laughing:


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Nathan901 said:


> Is that one of those valves that shutoff when they sense water in the pan ? Absolute garbage. I ran into one that was all brass, kinda shaped like a torpedo and was hard piped in with 3/4 at the bottom of the pan. Once it got wet you couldn't reset it either. It sort of makes sense if you live in a condo, but not being able to reset it is ludicrous.



If a flood stopper is installed Correctly it works great. And the flood stopper I put it are reseted by installing a new sensor


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> If a flood stopper is installed Correctly it works great. And the flood stopper I put it are reseted by installing a new sensor


The torpedo style is called a WAGGS valve, the one that you can reset I believe is called flood safe.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Why would you want to reset it, if it gets wet we get paid to put a new one in.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

stecar said:


> Why would you want to reset it, if it gets wet we get paid to put a new one in.


To get more money and have a customer for life if they are put on a maintenance plan that includes a flush of the heater and inspection and a replaceable sensor especially for those elderly people that can't go up attic to do a quick survey on their heaters. 

Just my to quarters


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> The torpedo style is called a WAGGS valve, the one that you can reset I believe is called flood safe. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


http://www.getfloodstop.com/Water_Heater_FloodStop_p/fs34npt.htm


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Nathan901 said:


> Is that one of those valves that shutoff when they sense water in the pan ? Absolute garbage. I ran into one that was all brass, kinda shaped like a torpedo and was hard piped in with 3/4 at the bottom of the pan. Once it got wet you couldn't reset it either. It sort of makes sense if you live in a condo, but not being able to reset it is ludicrous.


It also called a solenoid valve


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Not sure what your response was to me. If it gets wet, something happened. Replace it, end of story.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> http://www.getfloodstop.com/Water_Heater_FloodStop_p/fs34npt.htm


That's it

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Sounds like a gimmick that a technician would up sell to a customer.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

There are some differences on these water heater valves which you might want to keep in mind...

The FloodStop Valve is resettable but does not isolate energy...

The Watts FloodSafe Valve is resettable, and provides energy isolation for electric, gas, and oil fired water heaters with a battery backup available...

The Taco WAGS Valve is not resettable and provides energy isolation for only gas fired water heaters...


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I should have mentioned that the heater with the non resettable style valve was a 40 gallon low, set underneath the air handler for the unit. Condos, lol.

The condensate drain and pan drains are often piped together around here. I see a lot of clogged condensate drains that end up ruining water heaters.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

also pex is not allowed to installed directly to the top of a heater it will expand and contract over time and blow off and just because you have an electronic solenoid shutoff doesnt mean you dont need a shutoff for the cold feed to the heater


----------

